
Nokia Removing the Pulse Wave Velocity Feature from Their Body Cardio Scales - omnibrain
https://support.health.nokia.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000004227
======
thomas
Nokia scale? I'll stick with one of these... [https://www.coffee-
scale.com](https://www.coffee-scale.com)

